
CSS Generator for your HTML files - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/css-tailor
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
kamranahmed_se
Will do. Thanks

